

A testing system for catching visual regressions in Web applications - shagunsodhani
https://github.com/facebookarchive/huxley

======
joneil
This looks pretty great. I'm guessing it's abandoned because they're using
something better now? Does anyone have recommendations on a similar tool?

~~~
shagunsodhani
There is one by Google :
[https://github.com/bslatkin/dpxdt](https://github.com/bslatkin/dpxdt). A
friend of mine, Shashank Mehta, has been working on another similar tool
called Bozo which tries to be a step ahead by providing cross-browser
compatibility. The tool is not opensource yet but would be soon. He even
proposed a talk around it in Jsfoo2015.
[https://jsfoo.talkfunnel.com/2015/45-automating-cross-
browse...](https://jsfoo.talkfunnel.com/2015/45-automating-cross-browser-
platform-perceptual-diffe) Will update here with the link once the tool is
open-sourced.

~~~
joneil
Thanks for the links! Both really interesting projects. I think I'll try dpxdt
out first.

